# car insurance



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

is it me or is this going through the roof! Not insured one of my cars for a couple of months as it's been parked but premiums seems to be very high!

Anyone insured theirs recently ? Any recommendations ?

Thanks


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

I just cancelled the Policy on the toledo,

Pay monthly, and was still given 61 quid back, after the fee :lol:

Happy chappy :thumb:

premiums arent too bad for me the now, but then again i have a crash and no ncb, so i do expect a fair dose!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Give Admiral a try mate, managed to knock £775 off my renewal.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Give Admiral a try mate, managed to knock £775 off my renewal.


£702

cheapest Ive found is LV @ £476 but not read good reviews for them ?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

i wish mine was that cheap


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

nudda said:


> is it me or is this going through the roof! Not insured one of my cars for a couple of months as it's been parked but premiums seems to be very high!
> 
> Anyone insured theirs recently ? Any recommendations ?
> 
> Thanks


Check out the club insurers :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

skyinsurance said:


> Check out the club insurers :thumb:


thanks but youve lost me!


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

I used Sky Insurance for my policy and quoted my username on Detailing World.

They got me a very good price


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is one industry that needs a good overall, gas and electric go up by 20% and the government are all over it insurance 40%+ and not a murmur


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

nudda said:


> thanks but youve lost me!


Detailing world has two affiliated insurers, Adrian Flux and Sky Insurance. See the 'sticky' threads at the top of this forum section.


----------

